# Home haunt in San Jose, CA



## sleekmr2 (Sep 7, 2005)

I just found out about this home haunt that raises money for a local charity every year. They do an elaborate theme every year and I think they do an awesome job for something that they build on their property. I have don't some minor home haunt crafts and I know how hard it can be and was blown away when I found out about this home. 

I don't know the family and am not related to them in anyways, Just wanted to share it with you guys and show them some love cause I think they deserve it. 

Here's their facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/HauntedHouseChurchDr/?pnref=story


----------



## sleekmr2 (Sep 7, 2005)

Here's their Haunted Mansion 2012


----------



## sleekmr2 (Sep 7, 2005)

Here's their Temple of Doom 2013


----------



## sleekmr2 (Sep 7, 2005)

Braveheart 2014


----------



## sleekmr2 (Sep 7, 2005)

Hotel Dead Anza 2016 early preview (based off a historic local hotel "Hotel De Anza")


----------



## sleekmr2 (Sep 7, 2005)

Here's a little news coverage

http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/loca...176533531.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_BAYBrand


that's about all the info I can find on it. Hope you guys enjoy it as much as I do.

Also I visit a Halloween theme park every year. 

So here are pics to my trip to Knott's Scary Farm 2016 

http://dukie-dukie.blogspot.com/2016/10/knotts-scary-farm-2016-trip-report.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You should be able to find his haunt mentioned on the forum over the years. Popular site among San Jose members here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hubby and I made it to the Hotel last night since it was extended past Halloween. Amazing work and fun to see all the details they included. I posted photos to a thread I created for it: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...unted-hotel-san-jose-ca-still-time-visit.html

As mentioned, the Hotel DeAD Anza is accepting guests through Friday, 11/4. Do go if you can and take along a non-perishable food item/s to show your appreciation. It's not far from the Almaden Shopping Center if you are familiar with where that is.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Wow, thank you for posting this & the previous haunt links, GoS & sleekmr2!!! Spectacular!!! 

Wonder if that family would be willing to adopt me?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was in Home Depot today looking for a halloween project tool and ended up talking halloween with a contractor there. I mentioned Boo Crew's haunt on Church Street which he wasn't familiar with and now he wants to go. While doing an internet search on my phone for him for the exact address (he said he'd love to volunteer some of his time), I turned up some newer photos that someone I think associated with the haunt took and posted. Notice a lot of the actors featured in the photos along with "hotel guests". Gives you more glimpses into last year's Hotel Dead Anza's individual rooms if you are looking for some inspiration.

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=M0VIR1RBMVVtNElpdmtjMklvanpPMF9wRGx3aW1n

Anyone know what the theme for this year's plans are?


----------

